# Facebook!



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not trying to be a scam, but, I am starting a new page called "Youth Waterfowlers of Utah"
this page will be dedicated to youth waterfowlers. To discuss, help, kind of like a mini utahwildlife.net. But, just for the youth.

https://www.facebook.com/YouthWaterfowlersOfUtah


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool idea. If we want to be able to hunt for years to come, the only way we can do this is by including the youth. good thinking 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i liked the page. nice job


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I liked it as well. Smart thinking choosing the best way to reach kids today.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Get the Xbox controllers & smart phones out of their hands... that is how you will reach them.

Nice job on the page. Like everyone else, I know that the youth are the way to continue the "sport" of hunting... but seriously, I think everyone is going about it all wrong. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Get the Xbox controllers & smart phones out of their hands... that is how you will reach them.
> 
> Nice job on the page. Like everyone else, I know that the youth are the way to continue the "sport" of hunting... but seriously, I think everyone is going about it all wrong. Just my two cents.


How would you go about it?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just think that since youth are on media sites, and devices. This would be a good way to inspire them to go.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with you MH, most kids are gonna be on the social networking sites, if you can make it appeal to them there and get them hooked when they get out and do it then you got it right there, but you got to be more than just talk there needs to be action too. Good on you for what you are trying to do. Hit me up if you ever need help with something, I might be able to pitch in, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bax* said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Xbox controllers & smart phones out of their hands... that is how you will reach them.
> ...


It's a hard discussion to have over the internet, without me coming across as a douche. But people are concerned about the "sport" going away if we don't cater to the youth. I wasn't catered to... and I am deeply entrenched in it. Why? Simple... My dad showed us his love for waterfowling, and it translated. FAMILY VALUES... Back when I was growing up, I had the original Nintendo, cassette tapes, and a phone that plugged in to the wall. My family hadn't gone cordless yet. So when dad said "Let's go hunting!", I left that world behind, and went and sat in duck poo. Loved every second of it. Now, kids have so much tech crap, they are consumed by it. Admittedly, so am I. My phone owns me. But I guarantee that if Dad puts down his phone & takes the time to express HIS love for waterfowling (or any other hunting), as well as the importance of family time to his kids, they too will follow suit.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > duckhunter1096 said:
> ...


I can definitely see where you are coming from and you have some good points. A lot of us got into hunting because our fathers or a close family member hunted and brought us along for the ride and we all got hooked. Ideally that would be the best way for every child to be introduced into hunting. The problem with that is a lot of kids their parents don't hunt. A lot of parents wouldn't even know what to do if they stepped foot in the forest or the marsh. Therefore they have no exposure to hunting or really the outdoors.

I think what Mallardhead is trying to do and he can correct me if I am wrong. I think what he is trying to do is pull in kids who really have no connection at all to hunting or the outdoors.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can totally see that, and appreciate every bit of it. 

I see posts all of the time about guys that take kids on the waterfowl youth hunt, who otherwise have no means to go during the regular season. My argument to them at that point is... "Why don't you take them the other 106 days of the season?" The story I generally get after that is, "No room in my boat" or something similar. Becoming hooked on hunting takes someone wanting to, as well as someone being willing to take the time to help that person...


----------

